# 2004 Escalade with a plow! check it out!



## Nolimit124 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey guys what do you think of this escalade with an 8' Fisher Minute Mount Plow???? How do you think its going to plow???

Does anyone else have this set up? If so how does it plow??


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

its just a really expensive half ton truck. Pics with the blade up?


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

avalanche...cadillac style


----------



## Nolimit124 (Jan 10, 2009)

*caddi*

I'm working on getting pictures of the blade up! Yeah Its not my truck, but I might like to put a plow on my escalade suv just to push it down my driveway to get to the plow yard! I think with timbrins it would work!


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Such a nice truck, Im surprised they didn't paint that plow.. It will do as well as any other chevy 1500 except you have heated seats and a better stereo..lol


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

That things going to squat like a pig, and probably blow out the front air susp in the meantime.  I mean, its sweet, I'm just sayin. My buddie f'd up his Escalade by towing his trailer with it.

I can't believe it has a joystick, and thet they screwed it right to the dash.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

chcav1218;834945 said:


> its just a really expensive half ton truck. Pics with the blade up?


Quite a bit more to it than that. They run an entirely different suspension and steering than the trucks.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

It probably retired guy with lot money to burn. 

Saw 07 Lincoln LT with boss V plow last winter it didn't sag bad enough but can't believe owner would do that.


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

got-h2o;834985 said:


> I can't believe it has a joystick, and thet they screwed it right to the dash.


my thoughts exactly. Little details like that in a Cadillac


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow. I don't even see people driving their Escalades in the snow around here, much less plow with one! They are probably my favorite SUV though. That would be funny to watch.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

hahaha, I can't wait to see that thing in the air. It's like that Fisher HT series commercial. More money then brains.


----------



## CGBear (Sep 22, 2009)

Come on! You don't do that to a Caddy!


----------



## captntim (Dec 12, 2002)

At the very least, couldn't they have installed a new MM2 or something...or maybe paint it?? The rust and old style headlights on that thing look ridiculous. 

Of course...not even going to get into plowing with that suspension, or screwing the joystick to the dash...lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

wow plowing in luxury must be nice haha


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have leather Captain's chairs in my rigs, I like them.

What's that Escalade go for? 50G? And they put a $1,200 salvage yard plow on it?

How many Fisher part numbers does it take to put a MM1 on an Escalade?:laughing:


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

just get an LTZ Chevy/GMC or Lariat Superduty, much more capable and you get all the amenities, backup cams, backup sensors, heated/cooled seats, 6disc premium sound systems, sync bluetooth voice activated systems, all the bells and whistlesprsport


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I saw that on Ebay last nite and got a good laugh out of it!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I've seen a guy around here for the past few winters with a white one and an Ultramount if I remember right. I see him out just about every storm, so it must be holding up well enough. I guess I never see him actaully plowing though... Ugly plow and screwed in joystick on suck a nice truck. Oh well.


----------



## DakotaDarron (Nov 15, 2008)

makes me feel so much better about my 96 f-250 ... that thing is like the fat chick at prom ... no body would want to dance with it...


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

In all reality those trucks arent that expensive anymore. My GF just bought a new Hummer and when we were at the dealer they had a used EXT (they are a cadilac dealer too) same as the one posted. Pearl white had ~50,000 miles really a nice truck... I almost bought it just for fun, they would have sold it to me for $18,200. I dont think I would hang a plow on it but if it was my only truck and my driveway was bigger why not.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice truck but that plow looks like s*%# on there.....like hanging a new chandelier in a haunted house =D


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Like someone already said its on Ebay. It can be yours for $16.500

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadi...ab8QQitemZ150382140088QQptZUSQ5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## andym1996 (Aug 31, 2006)

I plowed with an avalanche last year - great rig! Looks like the Cadillac of plow trucks!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I wouldn't want to plow with that thing.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

I believe certain things in life just don't go together. A plow on an Escalade is one of them!

When will we see the Hummer H3 with a plow thread?


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

When will we see the Hummer H3 with a plow thread?[/QUOTE]

There is a Hummer H3 thread already on hear


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

NO!....What if you......NO!.....How about if you paint.....NO!......You could even...Nope!


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

hahah def not my style.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

got-h2o;834988 said:


> Quite a bit more to it than that. They run an entirely different suspension and steering than the trucks.


It should have torsion bars up front with recirculating ball steering....being that its twin to the Avalanche (based off the Suburban).


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Why...........


----------



## Nolimit124 (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah i emailed the guy on ebay about it he said its only dropps 2 inches in the front when the blade is up I think its ********!


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I like it but i would not have put an 8 footer on it.A Stainless 7.5 would look good on that.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

haha this is sweet, just saw this on ebay today as well and got a good laugh also.


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow..........
I also can't believe you screwed the bracket to the dash!
That has to be a 5000 repair if you ever plan on selling it!!
LOL
Nice setup. 
Same as Avalance. 
Get some Timbrens.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Newdude;835528 said:


> It should have torsion bars up front with recirculating ball steering....being that its twin to the Avalanche (based off the Suburban).


Looks can be deceiving. If it were a twin, it would cost the same. Its AWD not 4wd for one, Escalades and Denali's use air suspension, stabiltrac, etc.....


----------

